# Administering Doxycycline/Zithromax with Baytril (rats)



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey

I'm hoping to get David on a course of Doxy with Baytril today as a course of simply Baytril hasn't worked totally. He is quieter than before, but he is still very ill.

I'm wondering how you administer Doxy? Can you inject it or it is just oral? When combining it with Baytril, do you give it at the same time or 2 hours apart? How long should the course be? What the recommended dosage for a 550g rat?

I've also heard of the benefits of using Zithromax with Baytril. Would this combo be better? how you administer Zithromax? Can you inject it or it is just oral? When combining it with Baytril, do you give it at the same time or 2 hours apart? How long should the course be? What the recommended dosage for a 550g rat?


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

If it's a very aggressive respiratory infection, it might be an idea to drop the Baytril altogether and use a combination of Doxy and Zithromax, but I would be inclined to try a Baytril/Doxy combo first. 

Given the other symptoms it really does sound like he might have heart failure (respiratory illness can trigger this). Especially as you've said his breathing is not so noisy, honestly - all the symptoms point to heart failure. I would get him onto a diuretic and an ACE inhibitor to see if there's any improvement. If there is improvement, this will have to be a permanent measure.

EDIT: I've never used Zithromax, but I think it's a weekly injection. Doxy dosage would be 1/6 of a 20mg tablet twice a day.

EDIT AGAIN: If the infection is agressive I would leave him on this course of medication for four weeks and then assess improvement for two weeks before starting again for another four if he hasn't improved (keep on with the heart meds during this time - at this point I think the heart meds are critical for him).


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> If it's a very aggressive respiratory infection, it might be an idea to drop the Baytril altogether and use a combination of Doxy and Zithromax, but I would be inclined to try a Baytril/Doxy combo first.
> 
> Given the other symptoms it really does sound like he might have heart failure (respiratory illness can trigger this). Especially as you've said his breathing is not so noisy, honestly - all the symptoms point to heart failure. I would get him onto a diuretic and an ACE inhibitor to see if there's any improvement. If there is improvement, this will have to be a permanent measure.
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply. I have a feeling he has heart problems too. 

What is diuretic and what is an ACE inhibitor?

I want to go into the vets later this afternoon knowing exactly what I want him to go on next.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Frusemide is a diuretic. Frusemide medication guide here.

Fortekor is an ACE inhibitor. Fortekor medication guide here.

There are others, but these are the two I would suggest trying.

I would also see about getting him some Senior Aid. I start all my rats on this when they hit 18 months.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> Frusemide is a diuretic. Frusemide medication guide here.
> 
> Fortekor is an ACE inhibitor. Fortekor medication guide here.
> 
> ...


so he needs to go on Baytril, Doxy, Frusemide and Fortekor? How do you administer all these together?

I'm all for quality of life, not quantity. I would hate for him to suffer being given meds all the time as it is stressful for him and it certainly doesn't help his breathing. 

I've read the guides on CHF and it sounds like him. He has become lethargic and doesn't want to exercise. When I take them out for free range, he goes and hides in a box for the whole time and doesn't walk or run around.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I always try and administer each individual med a couple of hours apart - though you would have to check with the heart meds - you might be able to give them together. 

It's just occured to me as well, if you are at the vets tonight - ask him/her to give a shot of dexamethasone (this will boost the appetite and reduce any inflammation in the lungs - it's a steroid). If they have no dex, ask for prednisolone instead. 

Once you have mastered the art of giving meds, it really isn't that stressful for you or the rat. I had a girl, who I lost last year - she had pneumonia, but we managed to sustain her and her quality of life for six months using medication. Tablets can be broken up and put with something yummy (dairy free choc spread, baby food etc). I never faff with trying to mix baytril or other oral suspensions into food and would rather syringe it into their mouths directly. Hold your rat firmly against your chest with the palm of your hand and place a finger either side of their mouth. Pop the syringe into the side of the mouth (to avoid the teeth) and squirt it in. Reward immediately with a treat. As I said, Daisy was on meds for six months - towards the end she would open her mouth herself for the syringe - she knew she would get a yoggie after it was over and done with.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

siberiankiss said:


> I always try and administer each individual med a couple of hours apart - though you would have to check with the heart meds - you might be able to give them together.
> 
> It's just occured to me as well, if you are at the vets tonight - ask him/her to give a shot of dexamethasone (this will boost the appetite and reduce any inflammation in the lungs - it's a steroid). If they have no dex, ask for prednisolone instead.
> 
> Once you have mastered the art of giving meds, it really isn't that stressful for you or the rat. I had a girl, who I lost last year - she had pneumonia, but we managed to sustain her and her quality of life for six months using medication. Tablets can be broken up and put with something yummy (dairy free choc spread, baby food etc). I never faff with trying to mix baytril or other oral suspensions into food and would rather syringe it into their mouths directly. Hold your rat firmly against your chest with the palm of your hand and place a finger either side of their mouth. Pop the syringe into the side of the mouth (to avoid the teeth) and squirt it in. Reward immediately with a treat. As I said, Daisy was on meds for six months - towards the end she would open her mouth herself for the syringe - she knew she would get a yoggie after it was over and done with.


ok. I thought the meds had to be given a couple of hours apart.

I'll ask for dexamethasone. 

We do squirt the meds straight into their mouths but it still isn't nice for them, especially David with his breathing.


----------

